# Why is my I5 10300h on high frequency on idle



## Moulma (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi everyone, first post here.
I have an acer nitro 5 with a i5 10300h cpu that i undervolted using throttlestop under the profile performance, now when i switch to the internet profile where i only set the core and cash voltage to -110 and do nth else, i notice that my cpu speed is higher than the base one (2.5) on idle, is it normal for my cpu to behave like that or should it stay under that frequency?!!
Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

You can make your CPU run however you want it to. 
I run my CPU at full speed all of the time regardless of load.






The C states are enabled so idle power consumption and temperatures are not bad at all.
I usually only run at 5000 MHz. That VID voltage number makes me uncomfortable at that speed.  

What Windows power plan are you using? High performance? Balanced? Did you check the Speed Shift EPP option in ThrottleStop? What is that set to? Post some screenshots of ThrottleStop so I do not have to ask 101 questions.

How much stuff is running in the background on your computer? Compare your ThrottleStop C0% number to the picture above. If you have lots of stuff running in the background, an Intel CPU will try to process those tasks at full speed.

Intel CPUs use Turbo Boost. If they have something to do, they should be using as much boost as possible.


----------



## Moulma (Aug 22, 2021)

thanks for he reply
this is my throttlestop setting for the internet profile. i took these right after i booted my computer my cpu speed varies from 1.50 to 3.37
the only thing i can do to stop my cpu from going above its base speed is checking the disable turbo option so is that normal
 i use balenced power plan


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

Moulma said:


> is that normal


Your computer is working normally. That is how all Intel CPUs work. When a CPU core has something to do, they use as much turbo boost as possible which means they run as fast as possible. A fast CPU is an efficient CPU. This allows the CPU to process background tasks quickly. When finished processing, an idle core will get back into one of the low power C states like core C7. Using the C states as much as possible is how Intel CPUs use less power.

The MHz when lightly loaded is not important when the C states are enabled. My screenshot above shows this. You can have a fast CPU and still have low power consumption and low temperatures.

Time to upgrade to ThrottleStop 9.4. Limit Reasons in TS 9.2 does not work correctly on 10th Gen CPUs. This is fixed in the new version and it has more features for the newer CPUs. The TPL window looks a lot better too.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Moulma (Aug 22, 2021)

Thank you so much for the help
i upgraded to the 9.4 version and i started setting my performance profile by having my cpu core at -110 and cache at  -100 and enabled speedshift and i did a TS bench and i got this. is it normal, if not then how can i fix it and squeez the best performance from my cpu while maintaining lower temps


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

You do not need to check the Speed Shift - EPP box on the main ThrottleStop screen. Windows 10 can control EPP. Look in the FIVR monitoring table. Windows has set EPP to 84. This is a good setting.

Look in the Options window. Is the PROCHOT Offset setting locked?





If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, try setting PROCHOT Offset to 3. This is what controls the thermal throttling temperature. Your computer has set the offset to 8 so your CPU is thermal throttling at only 92°C. This is below the Intel specification. Intel sets the throttling temperature to 100°C. Setting the offset to 3 will allow the CPU to start throttling at 97°C which is a typical value for most laptops.

The only way to get better performance is to improve your cooling. Everything looks normal.


----------



## Moulma (Aug 22, 2021)

but is it okay to keep it like that, since with my undervolt, the cpu wont reach 92 degree to throttle while gaming, or am i wrong 
and what about the EDP other box 
and for the PL1 box, i found that the *disable power limit control* was checked in the TPL window so i unchecked it and i checked the *speed shift* since i saw another post with u saying to that person to do so to send the speed shift min and max values to the cpu so was that a good fix
And thank you so much for ur help i really appreciate it


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

Moulma said:


> is it okay


Everything looks OK. If the 92°C temperature limit is not a problem when gaming then leave it at 92°C.



Moulma said:


> the *disable power limit control* was checked in the TPL window so i unchecked it


When you first start ThrottleStop, the default setting is for this box to be checked. Some people do not want ThrottleStop to make any changes to their CPU. That is the new default setting. If you want to make changes or if you want ThrottleStop to manage your power limits then you will need to clear the Disable Power Limit Control box. Same thing for your Speed Shift settings. The new default is not checked. If your CPU is using this feature, you should check the Speed Shift box. Your computer is setup correctly.

EDP OTHER will light up under the RING column whenever PL1 power limit throttling or THERMAL throttling happens in the CORE column. This is normal. No worries.



Moulma said:


> thank you so much


You are welcome.


----------



## Moulma (Aug 22, 2021)

After checking the speed shift and unchecking the  disable powet limit control i started having PL2 lighting in red and yellow ,,,, does that means my cpu needs more power?, bcz there’s a “POWER” That keeps lighting next to the “limits” button


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

PL2 in red means power limit throttling. Your CPU is being forced to slow down. The Acer Nitro 5 usually sets turbo power limits internally to lower values than you can set in ThrottleStop. That is what causes power limit throttling. You cannot use ThrottleStop to fix this problem.


----------



## Moulma (Aug 22, 2021)

so i there anyway i can fix that besides throttlestop?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 22, 2021)

Moulma said:


> there anyway i can fix that


If Acer set a low power limit, you cannot use ThrottleStop to fix that problem. You need to buy a different computer.


----------

